# Giant Ball Of Burning Gas: IS IT HAPPENING?



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

So bunch "scientists" have a theory that the earth _literally_ revolves around a giant ball of burning gas. IS IT?


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2010)

Article?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't even know man.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> So bunch "scientists" have a theory that the earth _literally_ revolves around a giant ball of burning gas. IS IT?



ZOMG I DONT KNOW. IT SOUNDS PRETTY FAKE TO ME. I MEAN ITS NEVER BEEN PROVEN, RIGHT?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Article?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-agl0pOQfs


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2010)

Isn't the sun just helium and hydrogen? Which are gases in the tempurature that the sun is, so I guess it could be true.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't see how this is important.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> BeautifullyDecayed. said:
> 
> 
> > Article?
> ...



Thank you that made it much clearer.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > So bunch "scientists" have a theory that the earth _literally_ revolves around a giant ball of burning gas. IS IT?
> ...



I'm looking out my window right now I don't see it. I feel like if there was really a GIANT ball of burning gas in th sky I woudl see it.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Isn't the sun just helium and hydrogen? Which are gases in the tempurature that the sun is, so I guess it could be true.



This is just a theory, until NASA brings back a core sample of the gas it's just a theory.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jul 18, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...



I hope you did know that it's pretty far away from earth


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Dude. Like how far away from this alleged ball of burning gas are we? 

Also, is there like a huge taco bar up in there that keeps it going on gas? How does it sustain itself.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 18, 2010)

The sun is a miasma 
Of incandescent plasma 
The sun's not simply made out of gas 
No, no, no 

The sun is a quagmire 
It's not made of fire 
Forget what you've been told in the past 

(Plasma!) 
Electrons are free 
(Plasma!) 
A fourth state of matter 
Not gas, not liquid, not solid 

The sun is no red dwarf 
I hope it never morphs 
Into some supernova'd collapsed orb
Orb, orb, orb 
The sun is a miasma 
Of incandescent plasma 
I forget what I was told by myself 
Elf, elf, elf 

(Plasma!) 
Electrons are free
(Plasma!) 
A fourth state of matter 
Not gas, not liquid, not solid 

(Plasma!) 
Forget that song
(Plasma!) 
They got it wrong 
That thesis has been rendered invalid


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

So if we can't see it then how come we know it exists? See this theory really doesn't hold up.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

Troll harder.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Troll harder.



This is not trolling this is a metaphor.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

oic. clever.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Troll harder.



Did you see boxxy's new video on YouTube? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0&sns=em


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Troll harder.
> ...




AGAIN TRY


----------



## Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.howstuffworks.com/sun.htm

The sun _is_ composed of gas but it doesn't _burn_.


Everyone below this line gtfo 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 18, 2010)

lolno


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > Kirjava said:
> ...


When I see RHAO at the end of a youtube, I don't click.
Neither for 0sC or dT4.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 18, 2010)

Monarch said:


> http://www.howstuffworks.com/sun.htm
> 
> The sun _is_ composed of gas but it doesn't _burn_.
> 
> ...



PLASMA

LRN2PHYSICS


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2010)

Why are people being so serious, surely everyone understands what this is all about.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Monarch said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.howstuffworks.com/sun.htm
> ...



Interesting theory but again you can;t prove it without a sample of the plasma it's comprised of.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 18, 2010)

I know you're not serious but go away this is stupid.


----------



## Dene (Jul 18, 2010)

hi


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 18, 2010)

ohaitheredene


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jul 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> hi


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Zubon (Jul 18, 2010)

I have some questions about this so called ball of gas "theory".

If the earth is revolving around it, why don't we fall into it? Looking at water going down my sink, I see that objects revolving always spiral into what they are revolving around!

If we are revolving around it, that means that it has to go "under" the earth. Have you ever been under the Earth? Everyone knows that you can't dig that deep!

How do you know there is a ball of gas? Were you there? No!

This is just the theory! You never hear people say things like the "fact of the ball of burning gas".

Everyone knows that if you have a ball of gas, (like smoke) it will not stay as a ball. It will disperse and eventually disappear. So if we are revolving around gas, what amazing force is holding it in a spherical shape?

Consider this "theory" debunked!


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 18, 2010)

We don't fall into it because our orbital momentum keeps us in place. 


aronpm said:


> PLASMA
> 
> LRN2PHYSICS



Lol


----------



## TehCuber (Jul 18, 2010)

This hasn't been tangibly proven yet (for obvious reasons), but I believe there is enough evidence to assume the Sun is composed of gas.

This is very relevant to cubing btw LOL


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 18, 2010)

TehCuber said:


> This hasn't been tangibly proven yet (for obvious reasons), but I believe there is enough evidence to assume the Sun is composed of gas.
> 
> This is very relevant to cubing btw LOL



It's called the Off- Topic discussion for a reason.


----------

